# creating a replacment decal for a 2008 RV



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I photographed the decals on the RV and cleaned up the image and printed them on a 

laser printer, I then traced or digitized these images to produce *.dxf files for 
vinyl cutting of new decals


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Nice job Stan. You have way more patience than I do. I have the same issues with the stripes on my 25' TT but figured when/if the time came I'd take it to a guy that does van graphics, I think they call them wraps? Either way it will be a few years yet. Your application looks great.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

I think it looks *great!*


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

that's the first time I have used a camera to get the picture to trace out , it went well


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

This was a different exercise for me, how to get an exact copy of an RV decal, I am used to getting plans or line diagrams so it was a challenge and worked out, would do it again
Scanning could have also worked but then its a lot of editing , I was lucky here there was hardly any editing


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I get all kinds of strange things people want me to be able to laser. I have one guy that brings in plaques way to big for my scanner, this last time he brought in a t-shirt. I have gotten to the point that I just take a picture put in aspire and draw it.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I do use a scanner if the image is small , and aspire on the trace---but I have found the digitizing quicker and old diagrams with a grid are perfect as the scanner will pick all this up and has to be edited
The least amount of edits pleases me


----------



## Larry42 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## PACountryGuy (Feb 16, 2013)

Very nice, woodman

Where did you get the vinyl, and what type of vinyl did you get?

By the way, sreilly, wait until you see the price to place stripes or a wrap on your travel trailer. It will be alarming.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

sreilly said:


> Nice job Stan. You have way more patience than I do. I have the same issues with the stripes on my 25' TT but figured when/if the time came I'd take it to a guy that does van graphics, I think they call them wraps? Either way it will be a few years yet. Your application looks great.


Wraps ain't cheap. If it's just stripes, no prob. Lay out the stripes with painter's tape, paint the stripes, pull off the tape. Cheap, easy, and as accurate as you are. For a decal, I'd just put the design on card stock, cut it out, put it in place, paint. Easy peasy. AND you can honestly say you did it yourself.


----------



## PACountryGuy (Feb 16, 2013)

How do you get the old stripes off without disturbing the masking tape you just put on?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I can also make the wraps , it would be wicked to install , I would need help


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

PACountryGuy said:


> How do you get the old stripes off without disturbing the masking tape you just put on?


Peel the stripes off first. From what I have seen easy to see where the stripes were, then lay out the tape.

In real life I'd be more likely to strip the stripes off and paint the whole thing camouflage. That or flames. Maybe scallops.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

the vinyl comes from allgraphicsupplies.com and are called cv5 vinyl intermediate...they have treated me ok


----------

